# Apistogramma sp. ?



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

These Apistogrammas were sold to me as A. agassizi. I was wondering If anyone Knows what species they really are. I have pics of them in the photo album at www.centropyge.zoomshare.com


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like A. borelli, definitely NOT agassizi.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

synchiropus said:


> These Apistogrammas were sold to me as A. agassizi. I was wondering If anyone Knows what species they really are. I have pics of them in the photo album at www.centropyge.zoomshare.com


My guess is a Borelli...but you'd be better off checking with the folks at www.cichlid-forum.com


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

I had thought A. borelli but dorsal fin is different and body markings closer to A. gossei & A. eunotus


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

It looks like you have A. agassizi "steel blue" These are cross breed and there is a 99.9% rate that all of them are male. Turns into a really pretty fish.


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

I think your right about them being all male they all have the same markings and are agressive towards each other. I have posted two better shots in the album.
Also do you have any info on Apistogramma "steel blue"


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Thats definately not an A. borellii, but i cant give you a specific species im not so great at ID'ing. If you want you can check out the forums at www.apistogramma.com thats by far the best dwarf cichlid forum and you will be able to get your apisto ID'ed very accurately as there are many knowledgable people there.

Andrew


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for directions to the Apisto site.


----------

